# The Man Bun: Yay Or Nay?



## Guest (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not my thing--and unless you might be a samurai it can look goofy--but I'm not going to tell guys how to wear their hair--there are much more important things to be concerned about...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, that's just nuts.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

When you look like this:









You can wear your hair however you like.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> When you look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet that serves a purpose though. I'd hate to feel what it's like to get my hair caught under the bar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hell no!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't even have hair on the top of my head. I don't think I'm entitled to an opinion.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As a way to get longer hair out of the way for some purpose, nothing wrong with it. As a "fashion statement", kind of foolish looking.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

To weird for this country boy.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Soon you may see signs like this at certain restaurants and social events...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We had this discussion, and I think maybe even a poll, about a month ago.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Been there; done that - back in the late 90s when I was a student. There was a TV show about some band that decided to go country to win a contest and 'make it' or something and then won and had to keep it up. The main music guy in that fictional band had the long top with shaved sides (in a pony tail/braid/bun most of the time; down only when performing in the 'country ' band) as well as a man jumper. I took a few too many fashion queues from that character (including the short sleeve/leg romper/jumper, which I can't help noticing is also a thing now.... though I had it all grunge/punked up with long johns underneath and combat boots). Oh the days when I had hair.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I suppose many have seen this TV commercial...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wear what u want to. Whom am I to judge? 

They do look somewhat retarded though!

Fashion and style are your own personal choice.

Quite frankly I wear what I like and don't really care if it's in style or not.

Hell, I am still wearing my MC Hammer parachute pants. I like them and besides they're damn comfy. Who cares. My boys won't be seen in public with me but whatever! I also like Goth fashion styles! A lot of people don't like this as well but like I said, who cares.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

See goth fashion was always too expensive. You just can't get most of that stuff at the thrift shop. Otherwise I may have been all over it myself.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No fashion fascist here.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> See goth fashion was always too expensive. You just can't get most of that stuff at the thrift shop. Otherwise I may have been all over it myself.


I just love the Victorian aspect of Goth fashion! I am really creative and usually modify the clothes that I buy to suit my taste. 

I like to look unique an different.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)

Granny Gremlin said:


> See goth fashion was always too expensive.


or getting them mixed up with emos or vamps.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not defending it, but its basically a ponytail that's trying too hard...

now, 'fess up guys, who heres been rocking the same sweet ponytail for 20+ years now?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)

keto said:


> We had this discussion, and I think maybe even a poll, about a month ago.


I didn't know... Should I delete this thread then?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Player99 said:


> I didn't know... Should I delete this thread then?


Nah! Just leave it!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2017)

Diablo said:


> 'fess up guys, who heres been rocking the same sweet ponytail for 20+ years now?


I'm in that camp.
Except when I rode.
I would braid it up then.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A generation who fought their parents over hairstyles, wrote songs about being judged on it, is now forgetting they just had a thread complaining about the younger folks because they don't like what they're doing with hair these days.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Wear what u want to. Whom am I to judge?
> 
> They do look somewhat retarded though!


This is a ridiculously great statement.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got my hair caught in the wheels of a creeper once when I was working under my car had to wait a long time till someone came and cut me loose. Kinda rethought the hair thing after that but I was never more than just a long hair ******* from the 70s anyway so it didn't matter none.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm ok with it. There have been far worse men's hairstyles over the years.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I'm ok with it. There have been far worse men's hairstyles over the years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually it's only hair ppl. Is your world going to end because of it? lol Who really cares!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If you have to get your hair out of the way, hairnets are way more cool. 











Lola said:


> I just love the Victorian aspect of Goth fashion!


Goths are fun!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> See goth fashion was always too expensive. You just can't get most of that stuff at the thrift shop. Otherwise I may have been all over it myself.












This looks so "me". I love this gothic twist on clothes.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

and then there's steampunk


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

To be fair, that is on the steam-light and gothic-heavy side of steampunk. The dog in me loves it, but it is a bit over the top with the girdle propping up those highlighted boobs. Also, can only really be pulled off by the barbie-shaped.

As for Lola's pic; classy modern side of gothic, but still hot as hell. Also works on various body types. I am a huge Siouxsie fan, and Severin is a big influence musically. The only thing I would change is the eye makeup ;D


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> and then there's steampunk


Love steampunk too!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> This looks so "me". I love this gothic twist on clothes.


I would absolutely wear this! People where I live would give me a double take. I don't care though!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2017)

Lola said:


> I would absolutely wear this! People where I live would give me a double take. I don't care though!


Well, you have 5 weeks to put something together for a Riff Wrath catwalk.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Well, you have 5 weeks to put something together for a Riff Wrath catwalk.


Nah! I will be in my Bohemian garb! 

Maybe I could put something together! 

I will surprise you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> To be fair, that is on the steam-light and gothic-heavy side of steampunk. The dog in me loves it, but it is a bit over the top with the girdle propping up those highlighted boobs. Also, can only really be pulled off by the barbie-shaped.
> 
> As for Lola's pic; classy modern side of gothic, but still hot as hell. Also works on various body types. I am a huge Siouxsie fan, and Severin is a big influence musically. The only thing I would change is the eye makeup ;D


Love this song!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who knows, I may show up dressed like this. This is sassy and so me. A lot of Goth styles lend themselves for being great stage wear.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

See y'all at The Dance Cave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Oh come on--you would totally rock this...


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Im not for the bun, but I have long hair so I have the 'man fold' I guess. Just my long pony tail folded over. Nothing like those Cinnabuns above.

These are the man buns I prefer.


----------

